# Looking for Bussman video...



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Around the early 90's, Bussman had a great video where they staged identical arc faults. One with the circuit protected by a breaker, and the fault was dramatic. The other, where the circuit was protected by current limiting fuses, and the same fault was just a little pop and a very tiny flash. Anyone have a link to that video? Two different people that I know, who used to have it on VHS, got rid of it because the narration contained a great many technical inaccuracies. I just want it for that section I talked about above.


I threw mine out just last week when I was spring cleaning my office. It is mostly full of misleading tests trying to make current limiting fuses as the catch all solution.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! that video got some play ,I saw it in class in the early eighties.....The one with the slow motion explosions,molten flying debris.....kinda like an electrical "reefer madness"! Sorry I have no clue,maybe a Tech college has it somewhere.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Mark,I saw that video, I believe,during my apprenticeship,sometime from 87-91.It was supplied to my local JATC,along with Bussman catalogs we all received.Maybe check with a few locals to see if they still have a copy of it in their archives?When I take classes at my JATC,they still have some of the same old training materials that were in use back then.They are mostly dusty and unused.


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, I saw it when I was a 4th year in 1971 on 16MM film! Must be out there somewhere.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MD is this what you are looking for? http://www.epgco.com/fuses.html


----------

